# Measuring Skillet Diameter



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

What dimension is used for measuring the diameter of a skillet or fry pan? Is it across the top or the sides or the diameter of the flat part of the bottom? Do different companies use different measurements to describe the diameter of their skillets, or is there a standard convention used by all manufacturers, even those from different countries.

Thanks!

Shel


----------



## french foodie (Jan 15, 2008)

The standard method of measuring a skillet's diameter is to measure across the top.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Yes, it's across the top.


----------

